
Coolendar - rkwz
http://www.coolendar.com/
======
rdonahue
Like the concept and the UI. My one issue was how the interface looks super
simple then you get to Step 1. Does the time zone list really need to be that
large? Some pretty obscure places and yet where I live, Atlanta, nothing.

Otherwise it looks great. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this project.

------
ithkuil
nice concept. Really missing the edit. Help "panic" just makes me panic more
as it doesn't respond :-)

